# Outer Space Alumilite



## wayneryan65 (Jan 10, 2014)

Check out this 5 color pour with a special ingredient for the star effect


----------



## thewishman (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 10, 2014)

Woah, very cool. I'd buy a few to keep on hand


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 10, 2014)

Turned Around said:


> Woah, very cool. I'd buy a few to keep on hand


 

Me too!!!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 10, 2014)

That is really cool looking.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 10, 2014)

You should have 'saved' this one for the contests coming up next month....just saying:wink:


Scott (is this one a pen now) B


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 10, 2014)

I really like that.


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 14, 2014)

What contest? I wasn't aware or just didn't look...Whats the name of the contest, I have a few more up my sleeve


----------



## pshib (Jan 14, 2014)

*Clay blank pricing*

I decided to try my hand at selling my clay blanks and was wondering what would be good price range. I know that the better they look and the higher the demand is determines the price. Just wanted to get some feed back from y'all on my past blanks.


----------



## BSea (Jan 14, 2014)

wayneryan65 said:


> What contest? I wasn't aware or just didn't look...Whats the name of the contest, I have a few more up my sleeve


There is a casting contest.  I saw a thread about it a few weeks back.  Basically, it's a contest where you submit a never before seen blank.  I can't find the thread now, but just watch for it.  The last few years it's been limited to 3 colors, but this year there is no limit.  I don't know if your "Special ingredient would make it a blank for the embedded casting, or just the color casting.  There are 3 categories. Color, embedded, and on tube casting.


----------



## pshib (Jan 14, 2014)

*Sorry....didn't mean to post here*



pshib said:


> I decided to try my hand at selling my clay blanks and was wondering what would be good price range. I know that the better they look and the higher the demand is determines the price. Just wanted to get some feed back from y'all on my past blanks.



How do I delete a post made in error?


----------

